
Ask HN: Aaaargh? - pttrsmrt
I&#x27;ve heard rumors of a website possibly dating back to the late 90&#x27;s where academic texts where shared and discussed, but that were invite only. The name was something like aaaarg.org, aaaargh.org, aarg.org, etc. Possibly related to Sweden.<p>Has anyone heard of this site? Or know were it might be located now? Or maybe a similar site?
======
vitovito
Currently at [http://aaaaarg.fail](http://aaaaarg.fail), Twitter at @aaaarg,
gofundme for the lawsuit against them at
[https://www.gofundme.com/aaaaarg](https://www.gofundme.com/aaaaarg)

Related sites might include [http://ubu.com](http://ubu.com) and
[http://monoskop.org/Monoskop](http://monoskop.org/Monoskop)

~~~
pttrsmrt
This is the one! Thanks a bunch, will fund. Haven't seen ubu before, but am
already a big fan of monoskop! Great reads lay before me.

------
davidhowlett
You are probably referring to: [http://arxiv.org/](http://arxiv.org/)

